

Supermarket 2.0 - Web2.0 Parody (vid) - nickb
http://www.glumbert.com/media/supermarket

======
Goladus
Heh, that store was fairly suffocating for a Web2.0 supermarket. I was
expecting something more like an Apple store.

------
Jd
I stopped watching at 'professional double power'

Is there anything good towards the end of the video?

